

Ask HN:  Job Hopping? - mpg33

I am a recent graduate that has been in development job for the last 4 months.  During school i had some internships at a company that involved software QA which i enjoyed.  I now may have an opportunity to return to that company full time.<p>How bad would it look to future employers if i left my first job real full time job after 4 months?
======
bartonfink
Is this new opportunity for QA or for development? It's not clear from your
post, and that's a point worth considering.

If you want to do software development, a QA role will make things more
difficult down the road when you're looking for a development job. It's very
easy to get typecast in this industry, and the leap from QA to development is
a difficult one.

Assuming the new job would be for a role you're interested in, I don't see the
harm in switching at all. The rule of thumb I've heard is that you should try
to stick at each job for roughly 2 years, but that rule's easier to break when
you're young and just out of school than it is later on. This could be very
easy to explain to future employers, so I wouldn't worry about them at all.

------
kellco
I think you should do something you enjoy and love. Life is too short, but
then again, I'm not one to ask regarding traditional "jobs" and job longevity.
Ha!

------
djb_hackernews
Probably after a year at the other company I'd stop even putting that 4 month
gig on my resume.

This is sort of a no brainer.

------
djloche
Interview and see what they offer. There is no shame in moving up to a higher
paying job when opportunity strikes.

------
rorrr
Nobody gives a shit, it's completely normal in IT. I spent more than 5 years
at my first job, and I now regret it. Every job after that lasted a year to
two years, and your salary grows so much quicker when you switch.

If somebody asks you why you left the job, just tell them the truth.

~~~
mpg33
but do you think the fact that you spent 5 years at your first job helped you
get others?

